# Tips on getting your villager's picture



## keybug55 (Sep 5, 2013)

I've been experimenting with villagers, and I think I know a way on getting your villager's picture

*Step 1: Make sure you're good friends with them*: There is a "Friendship Ladder" that you must climb in order to be best friends with them. The order goes as follows:

^tier 7: Villager is ready to give you a picture/pings you to move away.
|tier 6: Villager sends you letters.
|tier 5: Pings you for a new nickname.
|tier 4: Gives you items from their pockets. "Oh I've gone to the store and I found something" "I've  got some extra item" "Do you wanna buy this item?".
| tier 3: Starts to Ping you for new catchphrases or greetings
| tier 2: More friendly conversations.
| tier 1: When you first introduce yourself to the villager.

You will move up this ladder as you do them favors. Make sure you know what items they have in their pocket when they ask you to buy something from them, just keep this noted.

*Step 2: Do them the favor* After they send you letters (responses to your letters DON'T COUNT, they have to send you letters first) The next favor they ask you will be the picture favor, it can be any favor. The favors they can ask you on the highest tier is when they ask you for a rare fish/bug or signatures from another town, although they don't have to be these favors (the last favor I did was to get them an item for their house before they gave me their picture)

*Step 3: The reset method* When you got the item for the favor, save and continue BEFORE you give them the item. If the villager gives you an item that's not in their pocket, this is the way to get the picture. These items can be fairly rare. Another way to tell is that on getting the item, the villager will tell you what the item is AFTER giving it to you (not confirmed for all personalities). If they give you a non-picture item, go to your 3DS home menu and close without saving. Rinse and repeat until they give you their picture.

I hope this helps you, please tell me your feedback.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you for the nice tutorial! c: If it's right, I'm waiting for ma pictures now. XD


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 5, 2013)

I got a picture from a villager that I like the least.  They've all been asking for me to change my name but I don't want to.  I've already done that several times and it didn't help.  They ask for furniture, I give them something, they don't like it.  I have also done the signature thing, hunt for bugs/fish for them, pick fruit when it's right in front of them.  What the heck am I doing wrong?


----------



## georgeshair (Sep 5, 2013)

I only have one picture, from Monique. She gave it to me after she was ill and I gave her medicine. No-one else has given me a picture yet, despite my best endeavours.


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 5, 2013)

> I got a picture from a villager that I like the least. They've all been asking for me to change my name but I don't want to. I've already done that several times and it didn't help. They ask for furniture, I give them something, they don't like it. I have also done the signature thing, hunt for bugs/fish for them, pick fruit when it's right in front of them. What the heck am I doing wrong?



When they ask you for furniture, they're mainly asking for certain sizes. Especially when they say they need to replace something, it has to be something of that same size.

Remember to do the reset method when they ask you the signature or bug/fish favors.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 5, 2013)

I am clueless as to how you know what is in their pockets.  This is probably very elementary but please explain?  You stated:
"Make sure you know what items they have in their pocket when they ask you to buy something from them"

I've never known how to do that or that it could be done.


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 5, 2013)

Exactly what i do
8/10 of my original 10's pics so far


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 5, 2013)

maxfactor said:


> I am clueless as to how you know what is in their pockets.  This is probably very elementary but please explain?  You stated:
> "Make sure you know what items they have in their pocket when they ask you to buy something from them"
> 
> I've never known how to do that or that it could be done.



When the villager asks you to buy their items, it's always going to be the same thing. Like when they tell you "Do you want this Stair Dresser" and you decline, they're probably going to give you the same Stair Dresser later when you completed a favor for them. They're pockets are invisible, but it will become more clear on what they have when they ask you to buy items from them.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Sep 5, 2013)

I constantly get letters from Whitney but have not gotten her picture yet. Oh well, I'll get it sometime soon.


----------



## Mookie (Sep 5, 2013)

Every pic I've gotten has been outside. If you give them the item while in their house, you're much more likely to get a piece of furniture from their home. If they give you a store spotlight item (rococo, number lamp, etc) you're could be getting a pic with the next reset.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Sep 5, 2013)

Mookie said:


> Every pic I've gotten has been outside. If you give them the item while in their house, you're much more likely to get a piece of furniture from their home. If they give you a store spotlight item (rococo, number lamp, etc) you're could be getting a pic with the next reset.



That may not exactly be the case with Muffy in my town; she often gives me Rococo furniture and has it as her theme. I'm almost positive it's not from her house, due to none of her furniture being absent. We definitely don't interact as much as my other villagers, and I don't do too many of her errands either. ^^;; Does she give me the Rococo set just because she has it in her house?


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 5, 2013)

Mookie said:


> Every pic I've gotten has been outside. If you give them the item while in their house, you're much more likely to get a piece of furniture from their home. If they give you a store spotlight item (rococo, number lamp, etc) you're could be getting a pic with the next reset.



I actually got Fuscia's pic while in her home, same with Francine


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 6, 2013)

Also i dont think Letters are vital
i just send one to them when they have moved it, thats all and ive got 8 pics easily  and they still send me letters randomnlu with presents


----------



## charmed girl (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow Thanks for the tips. 
I will definitely have to remember to do the save and continue, no matter how many favours I do for my villagers I still don't have any pictures yet 
I get as fas as them giving me stuff from their pockets and giving me a new nickname.
I am considering time travelling to April 1st so I can get some pictures but have never time travelled before so I think I will just have to do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 6, 2013)

charmed girl said:


> Wow Thanks for the tips.
> I will definitely have to remember to do the save and continue, no matter how many favours I do for my villagers I still don't have any pictures yet
> I get as fas as them giving me stuff from their pockets and giving me a new nickname.
> I am considering time travelling to April 1st so I can get some pictures but have never time travelled before so I think I will just have to do it the old fashioned way.



You need to reset honestly.. or the picture is just one of many items a villager could possibly give you after a good reward.


----------



## Th3 Mayor (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm not sure if the Ladder is entirely accurate because on the first day of my new town, Kody pinged me and wanted to give me a new nickname. So... Yep.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Sep 6, 2013)

Th3 Mayor said:


> I'm not sure if the Ladder is entirely accurate because on the first day of my new town, Kody pinged me and wanted to give me a new nickname. So... Yep.



This happened to me too. And still no pics


----------



## Midgetsc (Sep 7, 2013)

...How do you know what's in the villager's pockets, though?


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 18, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> ...How do you know what's in the villager's pockets, though?



When they ask you to exchange in item for theirs. Example:

"Oh, I want your shirt, can I exchange it for a painter's smock?" You'll know that they have a painter's smock in their inventory.

Or when you give them an item, there's a chance they'll give the item back to you.

"Oh wow thank you for the polka-dot stool!"

"Hey, do you want a polka-dot stool?!"

Also works when they buy an item from Re-Tail


----------



## coolycatty123 (Oct 16, 2013)

You can possibly corrupt your save by closing without saving in the home menu. 

If you _possibly_ want someone's picture THAT much... well.. you be careful...  c:


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 16, 2013)

Every villager has given me something, asked for a new catchphrase, sent me a letter, and I don't have a single photo


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 16, 2013)

I've never earned a villager photo...I got so desperate that I ended up buying one instead. D:


----------



## Mz_D (Oct 16, 2013)

I have received a photo from villagers in "Thank you" letters, from either visiting their houses or them visiting me. I also got a photo from Canberra by taking a villager over to visit her.

It just all winds down to keep doing them favours and you'll get it. Last resort would be to make them move out and it will be in their goodbye letter, but only if you had been doing them favours and become their friend.


----------



## VioletsTown (Oct 17, 2013)

I finally got my first picture yesterday, from Pashmina.  In the mail.  Which was a surprise, because I don't think I've done anything special for her.  And of course, after doing TWO petitions from other towns, Diana has yet to give me hers.  Sigh...


----------



## TheDuke (Oct 17, 2013)

I've gotten one from Derwin after he moved since I was really good friends with him.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 17, 2013)

My first picture came from Blanche moving away.


----------



## Manah (Oct 20, 2013)

This guide helped a lot, I got all my villager's pictures except for Lopez. Gaston even gave me four. That guy loves me. xD


----------



## princess kelsey (Oct 27, 2013)

Would they give you a picture if they are moving away? I didn't to much of this to Wolfgang, and I've been hearing that villagers give you their picture in the mail before moving away.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 27, 2013)

Queen K said:


> Would they give you a picture if they are moving away? I didn't to much of this to Wolfgang, and I've been hearing that villagers give you their picture in the mail before moving away.



If you look two posts above yours you'd see


----------



## Souji (Oct 27, 2013)

I've only gotten two pic's so far, Lucha gave his after I took care of him while he was sick and Rod sent me his when he moved away.


----------



## princess kelsey (Oct 27, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> If you look two posts above yours you'd see



So you do get one when they move? Then, is it normal to not get one when they move? Because I never got Wolfgang's photo.


----------



## seouless (Oct 29, 2013)

Stitches sent me a letter without me sending him one first, and then he asked me to get him fruit, but didn't give me his picture! D:


----------



## mizukitty (Oct 29, 2013)

a little indicator i've noticed - when you have a high/maxed friendship with a villager and they ping at you to try to sell you something and you say yes, they often say something to the extent of "oh no i could never charge such a good friend" and give you the item for free


----------



## iveseenfootage (Oct 29, 2013)

I think it's harder to get pictures in this game...like I've been sending Bones 4 letters every day and doing favors for him but he hasn't pinged me yet.


----------



## Liebenswert (Oct 29, 2013)

Bless this thread.. I've done pretty much everything for a few of my villagers - with no picture yet. I haven't tried the save and continue before giving them the item.. That could be the game changer! Thank you


----------



## charris114 (Oct 29, 2013)

coolycatty123 said:


> You can possibly corrupt your save by closing without saving in the home menu.
> 
> If you _possibly_ want someone's picture THAT much... well.. you be careful...  c:


eek! really?


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 29, 2013)

Does it matter what personality type they have? I spent by far most time with Fang and he has been around since the beginning. I try to give him stuff he likes as well, but he hasn`t given me the picture yet. However, Gabi just gave me the picture today and I almost spent no time with him, when compared to Fang. Do cranky (and snooty?) take longer to befriend enough to get a picture?


----------



## Jawile (Oct 31, 2013)

Really? Getting signatures from another town can get you a picture!? Ugh, stupid me, I've been denying my villagers requests for that all of the time, simply because I'm too lazy to go to another town! I'll be sure to accept next time.


----------



## mahneeka (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow thank you so much for this. I'm at the second to the last tier with Drago =D


----------



## Silversea (Nov 1, 2013)

Hmm...according to your guide all of my villagers have been at tier 7 since August this year. I still haven't gotten any pics though no matter how many petitions and favours I do.


----------



## Hazelnut (Nov 5, 2013)

I haven't read through all the posts, but if you have a high enough friendship, you might get the pic by 

- giving the villager a perfect fruit when they ask for any fruit or a regular version of a certain fruit
- giving the villager customized furniture

The only thing is that I've sometimes gotten the furniture that the villager wanted to replace instead of another random item, which can be annoying, but I can't really tell when that's going to happen. I've gotten Moe's pic from giving him customized furniture, I've gotten Olivia's and Cally's pics after they moved away, and I've gotten the rest through the mail when they were still living in my town.


----------



## Prisma (Nov 5, 2013)

I have maple's picture after she moved away... i hold it dearly in my house on display now.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Nov 5, 2013)

One of my friends said that he has never gotten a pic. Then he told me he never does favors. This would be why. 

Go above and beyond with the favors. Bring the rarest (fish/bug), most perfect (fruit), refurbished (furniture) thing you can.


----------



## SaturnTown (Feb 13, 2014)

It's also worth noting that giving them special/rare things increases chances more. For example, if they ask for a pear, give them a perfect pear. If they want an ocean fish, give them a shark. Customized furniture also works. Julian gave me his picture after I gave him a customized guitar. Rare items, like spotlight items, Gracie furniture, or "holiday" furniture (ex. Pav? set, Egg set, etc), also increase friendship more than just giving a standard item.

In addition, on their birthday, get them a present! Thonky has a great guide for what to get your villagers.


----------



## Bigkid (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you am going to try this as I spent ages getting pictures (I don't count the ones given out on April Fools, they don't mean as much)


----------



## davidxrawr (Apr 17, 2014)

keybug55 said:


> *Step 3: The reset method* When you got the item for the favor, save and continue BEFORE you give them the item. If the villager gives you an item that's not in their pocket, this is the way to get the picture. *These items can be fairly rare.* Another way to tell is that on getting the item, the villager will tell you what the item is AFTER giving it to you (not confirmed for all personalities). If they give you a non-picture item, go to your 3DS home menu and close without saving. Rinse and repeat until they give you their picture.
> 
> I hope this helps you, please tell me your feedback.



Kind of off topic but If you can get rare items while doing your resets for pictures is this also a viable way to obtain a foreign fruit?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 17, 2014)

Definitely gonna start trying this


----------



## Punchies (Apr 17, 2014)

This thread's old -.-


----------



## ZoeZoe (Apr 17, 2014)

Perfect fruit!!! 100% guaranteed. When they ask you for fruit, give them perfect fruit (esp non-native perf fruit!!). That's all I've really done, and I got Kabuki's pic the first week he moved in (though, admittedly, crankys are the easiest to get pics from )


----------



## MayorRachel (Sep 23, 2014)

This seems helpful! Thanks! (Must get all of my dreamies pictures!)

Oh and another way to find pictures of animals is on April Fool's Day. If you get it right, they will give you a picture to show their thanks


----------



## moonchu (Sep 23, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> I got a picture from a villager that I like the least.  They've all been asking for me to change my name but I don't want to.  I've already done that several times and it didn't help.  They ask for furniture, I give them something, they don't like it.  I have also done the signature thing, hunt for bugs/fish for them, pick fruit when it's right in front of them.  What the heck am I doing wrong?



it would help if you gave them refurbished furniture, rarer bug fish if they don't ask for specifics, and perfect fruits when you can.


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Apr 24, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## kazaf (Apr 24, 2016)

Maybe trying to get something that's within their the theme?


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 24, 2016)

Love vic for all eternity for being so nice and perfect for my town
Get sick irl and get lazy with your town
Come back to find him gone
Open mail and see he sent it to you once he left
SOB HEAVILY


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Apr 24, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Apr 24, 2016)

georgeshair said:


> I only have one picture, from Monique. She gave it to me after she was ill and I gave her medicine. No-one else has given me a picture yet, despite my best endeavours.



dawww i loved my Monique <3 i decided to let her go because i had Freya too


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Apr 24, 2016)

BUMP!


----------

